
Amazon’s quest for cheaper products has resulted in a flea market of fakes - ilamont
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/11/14/how-amazons-quest-more-cheaper-products-has-resulted-flea-market-fakes/
======
ilamont
_Despite Amazon’s algorithms designed to detect fakes, shoppers can type the
phrase “YSL dupe” into the site’s search bar and find knockoff handbags with
Yves Saint Laurent’s logo, as well as imitations of bags that use the logos
and designs of such luxury brands as Louis Vuitton, Fendi and Gucci. A $10.97
knockoff Louis Vuitton passport holder recently carried the “Amazon’s Choice”
badge, a label the company uses to recommend products._

If they can't fix basic stuff like this, brands on Amazon are doomed.

